# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Община в Коргашино

## митя108

Харе Кришна!  Прошу связаться всех кто планирует переехать в Коргашино, поближе к новому храму, для составления плана строительства и приобретения близлижащих земель, уже имеются участки которые ждут вас, а так же есть подрядная организация для возведения благостного жилья

----------


## митя108

Стоимость 4соток от миллиона, дома под ключ от 2,5миллиона рублей

----------


## Виталий Козьминых

Отзыв о Дмитрие Конореве (мите108):

1. Любит ВЫПРАШИВАТЬ авансы. (Готов заключить любой договор на любых условиях где есть авансы, как мне кажется, заранее не планируя его выполнять)
2. На объекте не появляется, организаторские обязанности по договору не выполняет
3. Материалов привез на 50 т.р. меньше чем по расписке. Попытался украсть эти деньги, сказав, что привез все 100 %, когда не получилось , просто отказывался приезжать на стр. площадку и нес всякую "пургу".
4. В итоге, нарушил все сроки доставки леса, других материалов и выполнения работ.
5. Получив от меня 100 т.р. аванса за выполнение работ, (это почти 100 % предоплаты по фундаменту) держал свою же бригаду без денег на еду и без инструментов. При этом, рассказывал какие-то истории про то, куда он их потратил.
6. Получил аванс на доставку леса 190 т.р. , сроки по договору все прошли, сначала вести вообще отказывался без дополнительной оплаты, потом согласился что то привести, не смогли договориться о количестве, подсчете и приемке, (при этом он сделал все что написано выше), когда я попросил вернуть деньги, он отказался, сказав, что я ему еще и должен.
7. Сейчас он и его бригада, без предупреждения, съехала с объекта украв (присвоив) выданный его бригаде инструмент. (заведено уголовное дело)
8. О деньгах: Дмитрий получил от меня 100 т.р. на работы, сделал на 10т.р.
Получил 126500 на материалы, привез прим. на 76,5 т.р.
Получил аванс на доставку леса 190 т.р. ,- не привез ни чего.

ИТОГ того что я связался с Коноревым Д: 
- Дмитрий Конорев кинул меня более чем на 350 т.р., 
- Потратил мое время (из за него я не могу переехать на свою землю и плачу за аренду квартиры, также я плачу проценты за кредитные деньги  которые я взял на стротельство.)
- Потратил мои нервы и нервы всех моих родных. 
   Дмитрий достаточно искусный манипулятор, в манипуляциях не гнушается даже использовать завуалированные угрозы.
       Могу подтвердить все документально. Если есть вопросы или предложения как оградить общество от Дмитрия и направить его на путь исправления, пишите 7774377@gmail.com, звоните 8 985 7774377 Виталий.

----------

